# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки у Hetti von Karthago и Como vom Bonauer Wald

## Allemandrus

Вязка с Чемпионом мира WUSV 2010 года 
*Como vom Bonauer Wald*
Владелец Ronny Van Den Berghe (Бельгия) 


 

*27, 28 января 2011 года* в г. Herentals (Бельгия)


были повязаны *Hetti von Karthago* и *Como vom Bonauer Wald*

*/ читать дальше…/ >>>*

----------


## Allemandrus

28 марта 2011 года родились *щенки* от Чемпиона Мира WUSV 2010 г. *Como vom Bonauer Wald*

  

и *Hetti von Karthago*.

В помете *4 кобеля* и *2 суки*. Все зонарники .

----------


## Allemandrus

Видео работы *Como vom Bonauer Wald*

*Раздел B
Раздел C*

Владелец Ronny Van Den Berghe.

----------


## Allemandrus

Как офицер, выпускник кафедры кинологии Алма-Атинского Высшего Пограничного училища КГБ СССР,
как начальник Центрального клуба служебного собаководства ДОСААФ России,
в обязанности которого входит взаимодействие с силовыми структурами РФ,
принял решение сделать подарок пограничным войскам -
*щенка* от Чемпиона Мира WUSV 2010 *Como vom Bonauer Wald* и *Hetti von Karthago*.

*Щенка*   получит *представитель пограничных войск РФ*,
обратившийся первым на e-mail: *popov@allemandrus.com*.

С праздником, коллеги!

----------

